# Katy Perry: Seht hier den Scheidungs-Smiley!



## Stefan102 (10 Feb. 2012)

​
Die hübsche Sängerin, die sich gerade von Noch-Ehemann Russell Brand (36) trennt, hat sich äußerst fair mit ihm geeinigt; die Rede ist von einem „umfassenden Übereinkommen über alle Punkte“. Viel deutet darauf hin, dass die beiden sich, nachdem eine Zeit lang Spannungen herrschten, nun ganz friedlich trennen und Zickereien und Streitigkeiten aus dem Weg gehen wollen.

Nun sind die offiziellen Gerichtsdokumente aufgetaucht, die die Ehe der beiden wieder annullieren soll. Und tatsächlich: Darauf ist zu erkennen, dass neben Katys Unterschrift nicht nur ein Smiley, sondern auch ein hingekritzeltes Herz prangt. Wiederum kann man da nur vermuten, was es mit den kleinen Zeichnungen auf sich hat. Entweder ist sie wirklich mit sich und der Scheidung so im Reinen, dass sie mit vollster Zuversicht in die Zukunft blickt und so auch das Gemüt für einen kleinen Spaß hat. Oder aber die heile Fassade der beiden ist nur ein Versuch, die Öffentlichkeit aus dem Ganzen herauszuhalten und durch das Smiley wird klar, dass Katy Russell eventuell eins auswischen will. Das alles können allerdings nur Spekulationen sein, was genau Katy mit dem Herz und dem Smiley auslösen wollte, das wird ihr Geheimnis bleiben.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## [email protected] (10 Feb. 2012)

Schon erstaunlich,daß solch wichtige Dokumente immer wieder an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen.


----------



## Q (10 Feb. 2012)

ist das Herz nicht durchgestrichen?  :thx:


----------



## Little_Lady (10 Feb. 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Schon erstaunlich,daß solch wichtige Dokumente immer wieder an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen.



Es gibt eben Schweine die alles für paar Dollar machen ( bei mir zu Hause Schwanz ab)



Q schrieb:


> ist das Herz nicht durchgestrichen?  :thx:



Nein das wurde danach gemalt


----------

